# Eye exam? possibly wrong?



## Rcmpwarrior

my medical came back from Ottawa and they said that my vision is a v4 ( which it is uncorrected -2.25 and -2.50) but i do wear glasses and have 20/20 vision with them.. my question is why did i get a v4 if i have perfect vision with my glasses on?


----------



## agc

Because you don't see at least 20/200 without your glasses to be a V3 (and/or other calculations to do with your lens rx).


----------



## Rcmpwarrior

But i know people in the military with worse vision than me and they got in just fine?


----------



## agc

Entry standards vary by occupation.  Also, personnel can sometimes be retained in their occupation if their vision eventually falls below the entry standard.


----------



## Rcmpwarrior

ok, thanks


----------



## Sadukar09

Rcmpwarrior said:
			
		

> But i know people in the military with worse vision than me and they got in just fine?


There is a visual acuity list on the forums if you search. You haven't provided your exact eye sight prescription. So can't really help you there.

Best bet: Go ask the medical personnel that handled your file.


----------



## AGD

Rcmpwarrior said:
			
		

> my medical came back from Ottawa and they said that my vision is a v4 ( which it is uncorrected -2.25 and -2.50) but i do wear glasses and have 20/20 vision with them.. my question is why did i get a v4 if i have perfect vision with my glasses on?



Hmmm. I always thought the RCMP required 20/60 uncorrected vision in both eyes, or 20/40 in the better eye and 20/100 in the worse. Am I wrong?


----------



## Sadukar09

AGD said:
			
		

> Hmmm. I always thought the RCMP required 20/60 uncorrected vision in both eyes, or 20/40 in the better eye and 20/100 in the worse. Am I wrong?



http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/recruiting-recrutement/rec/health-sante-eng.htm


----------



## Rcmpwarrior

My eye sight is a -4.75 uncorrected but i have perfect vision with my glasses. And yes i'm going back to the medical office may 7th when he's back in, i really don't want this to exclude me from the recruiting. I passed everything else with flying colors but it's just my eyes.


----------



## aesop081

Rcmpwarrior said:
			
		

> i really don't want this to exclude me from the recruiting.



What you want has nothing to do with it. It's what "WE" want. Nothing personal.




> but it's just my eyes.



Doesn't matter. You did not pass everything.


----------



## Pieman

> My eye sight is a -4.75 uncorrected but i have perfect vision with my glasses. And yes i'm going back to the medical office may 7th when he's back in, i really don't want this to exclude me from the recruiting. I passed everything else with flying colors but it's just my eyes.



Find out if laser eye surgery is an option for you.  Talk to the medical officer in recruiting and see what the policy is on laser eye surgery for recruiting, make sure it will improve chances to get in. 

(Maybe visit a LASIK clinic and they will test your eyes and tell you options and price. I don't think they charge you for the first visit.)


----------



## matthew1786

Rcmpwarrior said:
			
		

> my medical came back from Ottawa and they said that my vision is a v4 ( which it is uncorrected -2.25 and -2.50) but i do wear glasses and have 20/20 vision with them.. my question is why did i get a v4 if i have perfect vision with my glasses on?



What do you mean your medical came back from Ottawa?


----------



## Rcmpwarrior

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> What do you mean your medical came back from Ottawa?



They told me they were sending my medical information to Ottawa ,


----------



## Maxadia

Rcmpwarrior said:
			
		

> They told me they were sending my medical information to Ottawa ,



That's where mine is headed after I submit the eye exam, and the glucose and lipids test.


----------



## medicineman

Rcmpwarrior said:
			
		

> my medical came back from Ottawa and they said that my vision is a v4 ( which it is uncorrected -2.25 and -2.50) but i do wear glasses and have 20/20 vision with them.. my question is why did i get a v4 if i have perfect vision with my glasses on?



Your Vision category has to do with your visual acuity without glasses, how well you're corrected with them AND the spherical equivalent of the correction (for those with astigmatism).  If your lenses are greater than +/- 7.0 dipteres in spherical equivalent, you're a V4, regardless of how well they correct.  They told you you're a V4 - the CFRC staff should sit down with you and see what trades that you qualified for on the CFAT that you'd be interested in that are for V4 candidates.  If they haven't done that, call them back to try and apply for a trade your medically suited for.  OR you could find out if you're a good candidate for a laser correction procedure, get it done, then come back to upgrade your medical in 6 months.



			
				matthew1786 said:
			
		

> What do you mean your medical came back from Ottawa?



Your medical goes to the Recruit Medical Office in Ottawa for final vetting and verification of medical fitness.

MM


----------



## Eye In The Sky

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/105659/post-1138464.html#msg1138464

Didn't you already start asking this question already?

Ref the last post in that thread, the links will lead you to the test standards, etc etc etc.  I didn't chase those links down for you because I was bored.  It was so  you could clicky-clicky on them and READ the info.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/CFP-PFC-154/default-eng.asp   Try taking a look thru Annex A and Annex B, then ask questions?  Just a thought.


----------



## Rcmpwarrior

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/105659/post-1138464.html#msg1138464
> 
> Didn't you already start asking this question already?
> 
> Ref the last post in that thread, the links will lead you to the test standards, etc etc etc.  I didn't chase those links down for you because I was bored.  It was so  you could clicky-clicky on them and READ the info.
> 
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/CFP-PFC-154/default-eng.asp   Try taking a look thru Annex A and Annex B, then ask questions?  Just a thought.



Thank you, i did look at that, very informative im going to call my eye doctor tomorrow to see what my sphere and what not is to try and calcuate it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Now, I am no wizard or rocket surgeon, BUT if I were you, I'd print that stuff off and take it with me; who knows how familiar your Dr is with the CF "stuff".  Know what I'm sayin'?

 :2c:

Remember, there is a _Common Enrolment Medical Standard_.  Good luck.


----------



## Rcmpwarrior

What can i go into with V4 vision?


----------



## Rcmpwarrior

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Now, I am no wizard or rocket surgeon, BUT if I were you, I'd print that stuff off and take it with me; who knows how familiar your Dr is with the CF "stuff".  Know what I'm sayin'?
> 
> :2c:
> 
> Remember, there is a _Common Enrolment Medical Standard_.  Good luck.


Aha thank alot  im going to go either tomorrow or Monday to calculate it, hopefully there was a mistake along the way,


----------



## matthew1786

medicineman said:
			
		

> Your medical goes to the Recruit Medical Office in Ottawa for final vetting and verification of medical fitness.
> 
> MM



I knew that, I'm just confused because "came back from" is kind of opposite of "goes to". I guess I might be missing something blatantly obvious!   Also, I was never told what V# I am, nor any other of the medical categories for that matter.


----------



## matthew1786

Rcmpwarrior said:
			
		

> What can i go into with V4 vision?



http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/AN-E-eng.asp

Cheers.


----------



## Rcmpwarrior

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> I knew that, I'm just confused because "came back from" is kind of opposite of "goes to". I guess I might be missing something blatantly obvious!   Also, I was never told what V# I am, nor any other of the medical categories for that matter.



Lucky, and thanks mate for the visual trades


----------



## PuckChaser

Rcmpwarrior said:
			
		

> my medical came back from Ottawa and they said that my vision is a v4 ( which it is uncorrected -2.25 and -2.50) but i do wear glasses and have 20/20 vision with them.. my question is why did i get a v4 if i have perfect vision with my glasses on?



Had the same prescription and yep, I was a V4. Couldn't see the E clearly on the chart. They count your vision without glasses, because war isn't nice and doesn't stop if your glasses get broken or knocked off. In fact, I enrolled with V3 and did a medical 5 years later and bumped up to V4. Thankfully I was already trained or I would have had to transfer to another trade.

I'm surprised with that link on how many trades accept V4. The world was a blur for me, but V4 probably covers a lot of differing prescriptions.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Rcmpwarrior said:
			
		

> Lucky, and thanks mate for the visual trades



 :facepalm:  Its Annex E from the ones I gave you earlier (you know, the ones you said you already looked thru  ).  ALL of Med Cat info is avail there, including, yes Annex E.


----------



## medicineman

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> I knew that, I'm just confused because "came back from" is kind of opposite of "goes to". I guess I might be missing something blatantly obvious!   Also, I was never told what V# I am, nor any other of the medical categories for that matter.



As a general rule, you aren't told, because they have to be vetted in Ottawa or Borden first, especially now...I never told anyone their category other than maybe vision or colour vision, and sometimes hearing, as they might have to be prepared to have further examinations done and or have to pick another trade or classification.  If your vision was a 2 or worse and you're applying for aircrew, I'd say so...if you're V4, I'd tell you and your recruiter that right away to ensure you all could get on the same wavelength about picking something from the non-combat arms trades and the medical would come back saying "fit V4 trades/classifications only".  Most people's eyes glaze over when you attempt to describe the category system to them anyway - they just want to know that they are fit, not fit, or not so sure, and what do they need to do (if that's possible) to fix it.

MM


----------



## matthew1786

medicineman said:
			
		

> As a general rule, you aren't told, because they have to be vetted in Ottawa or Borden first, especially now...I never told anyone their category other than maybe vision or colour vision, and sometimes hearing, as they might have to be prepared to have further examinations done and or have to pick another trade or classification.  If your vision was a 2 or worse and you're applying for aircrew, I'd say so...if you're V4, I'd tell you and your recruiter that right away to ensure you all could get on the same wavelength about picking something from the non-combat arms trades and the medical would come back saying "fit V4 trades/classifications only".  Most people's eyes glaze over when you attempt to describe the category system to them anyway - they just want to know that they are fit, not fit, or not so sure, and what do they need to do (if that's possible) to fix it.
> 
> MM



Well I was merit listed for a combat arms trade so I'll just go ahead and assume that I have at least V3. ;D It would be nice to know the actual number though. For example, lets say I am not selected this year and decide to try for Pilot next year, at least I'll know whether or not I should even bother trying.  :2c:


----------



## medicineman

Do you know your visual acuity (that's the number over 6 or 20, not the Rx)?


----------



## matthew1786

medicineman said:
			
		

> Do you know your visual acuity (that's the number over 6 or 20, not the Rx)?



Last time I saw my optometrist these are the numbers he gave me for the Imperial Snellen chart. With my right eye I was able to read all the way to the bottom line, left eye I think I made it to the 5th line with no miskates.

Left eye = 20/40 with slight astigmatism. 
Right eye = 20/20


----------



## medicineman

I'd give you a V2.

MM


----------

